# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Mon chien lèche le sol

## bouba92

Bonjour,

Pas banal, ça fait 2 soirs de suite que l'un de mes chiens se mets à lécher le carrelage comme un malade ; il ne l'a jamais fait avant. Il ne s'arrêterait pas si je n'intervenais pas, assigné ds son panier. Je l'ai fait détartré vendredi, son bilan sanguin a montré un trés léger prob au foie, ila un traitement de 3 semaines 3cp/j de Sylicure. Je ne comprends pas d'où peut venir ce toc. Rien n'a changé à la maison. Il a 6 ans et ça fait 4 ans qu'il vit chez moi.
Avez vous dejà eu affaire à ce type de comportement?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

As tu lavé ton carrelage avec un produit particulier a l'odeur appétante ? Le mien tente de lécher l'urine des autres chiens sur les trottoirs, ce que je ne laisse pas faire en raison de la crasse des trottoirs (reservoirs a bacteries)

----------


## bouba92

Non c'est toujours le même produit que j'utilise, et pas de pipi de personne sur le sol. Rien d'appetant n'est tombé non plus, et en plus il lèche partout avec une certaine application....

----------


## Segusia52

Chien qui lèchent sans arrêt (coussins, sol, ect...)

  

Trouvé ça : "Salut a tous, Mon chien lèche aussi le sol partout ( carrelage , parquet ect... ) âpres une grosse inquiétude et un appel chez le vétérinaire de garde , je suis soulagé de savoir que ce n'est absolument pas grave le vétérinaire m'a dit que c'était seulement un manque de minéraux et que lécher le sol ( peut être un peu salé ) lui donne la sensation de lécher du sel ( ne pas donner de sel pour autant) S'adresser au vétérinaire pour avoir sans ordonnance des goutte de minéraux ".

----------


## bouba92

Ah oui...je pensais que c'était peut-être lié à son anesthésie generale? En plus il est agité, ce qui ne lui ressemble pas du tout, peut-être des problemes de digestion, mal au ventre? Je viens de finir la transition avec de nouvelles croquettes et ça fait 3 jours que je leur donne à 100% les nouvelles. C'est un chien réservé et calme mais particulièrement stressé.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui aussi, les suites de l'anesthesie, le temps que le produit s'evacue de l'organisme. Ma chienne etait tres agitee et urinait partout apres des ag pendant 48 a 72 h. Tel au veto

----------

